# After RAM upgrade, My USB keeps disconncting.



## MoeWalsaad (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello,
Recently I upgraded the RAM's of my pc from 32Gb to 64GB, and since then I have been encountering random USB disconnection to my devices.
It's happening once or twice a day so far, but it does ruin and crash my production sessions.

Note that when I upgraded, I inserted the 4 Chips of RAMS (8GB X4) into a new 4 slots, (and there was another 8GBX4 in the remaining 4 slots already), and I didn't modify anything in the BIOS. and I don't know if I should.

I assume something about the electricity/Power supply and that I may need to increase the electricity or upgrade the power supply, but I could be wrong, I have no experience in hardware power nor dealing with power in BIOS settings.

I'm open to the idea that the reasons could also be something else completely.

Is there is a way to troubleshoot the power of my Computer? or find the root of the problem?


I'm using Win10

Any help regarding this issue is appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 13, 2019)

You may want to check the computer addresses to see if there are conflicts. It could be by using these slots, you are turning off the USB every time the RAM is used. Do you have instructions for the motherboard? I know when I built my computer, if I used the M.2 slot, I lost a SATA slot. And I think there was something that I could either put in extra fans or use the front USB slots. There were enough fans, so I went with the USB slots. Some power plug on the motherboard. 

I'd probably Google it. Best tech support out there.


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 13, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> You may want to check the computer addresses to see if there are conflicts. It could be by using these slots, you are turning off the USB every time the RAM is used


I think this would be an odd design for any motherboard if that were the case. Ram shouldn't need to share anything with other components. All it needs to do is communicate with the CPU memory controllers.

Bad Ram can cause a lot of weird issues and I think you should troubleshoot one by one. Take all the ram out and put them in one by one and do a memory test for each time you add a stick. It will take some time and you'll have to read up on how to use memtest86. Power supplies can also cause strange issues so if you have access to another power supply to swap and test with then that might be worth trying first since it would be a quicker test.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 13, 2019)

I'd never heard of it happening with RAM either, but I've also only had machines with four slots. I thought it more likely the second thing. Did not think about bad RAM.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 13, 2019)

You probably already know this, but just in case: Have you made sure that all of the USB Power Management tabs in the Device Manager, where it says to "allow this computer to turn off the device to save power" are unchecked?


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 13, 2019)

Quasar said:


> You probably already know this, but just in case: Have you made sure that all of the USB Power Management tabs in the Device Manager, where it says to "allow this computer to turn off the device to save power" are unchecked?


Good point. This should be tested first since it's easy and quick to do. If issues persist then move on to the ram and power supply testing.


----------



## jason.d (Aug 13, 2019)

I had this same issue earlier this year when buying a barebones Dell workstation and filling it with components purchased separately.

I remember going down this rabbit hole trying to figure out the issue. It eventually ended but I don’t know what the solution was. I did a brute force approach and tried everything:
- The USB power settings in windows 10 (mentioned above), check anything that says USB and make sure power never suspends.
- Set the power settings of Windows to “High performance”
- Uninstalling all USB devices in Device Manager and re-detecting/reinstalling them again.
- Updating all my drivers.
- Unplugged my Oculus hardware (this is a long shot but I had weird USB issues when this was plugged in). Could have just been a power issue.


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks like I solved it, it's been almost a day and it didn't crash. not sure exactly how but this is what I did:

Besides my issue, it turned that I also wasn't able to turn off the PC, when I do it restarts instead.
checked many online solutions but none worked, but I removed the electricity cable completely to cut the power, and removed all USB cable connections, then pushed and held the Computer power button for around 20 seconds to release any possible currents.
plugged everything back again. and it worked, and PC is shutting down normally as well.

I may need more time to confirm, so if it crashes again I will let you know.


----------



## Kony (Aug 14, 2019)

MoeWalsaad said:


> Looks like I solved it, it's been almost a day and it didn't crash. not sure exactly how but this is what I did:
> 
> Besides my issue, it turned that I also wasn't able to turn off the PC, when I do it restarts instead.
> checked many online solutions but none worked, but I removed the electricity cable completely to cut the power, and removed all USB cable connections, then pushed and held the Computer power button for around 20 seconds to release any possible currents.
> ...


That's good to know - potentially static?


----------



## jason.d (Aug 14, 2019)

Oh so good to hear you got it sorted


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 15, 2019)

MoeWalsaad said:


> I removed the electricity cable completely to cut the power, and removed all USB cable connections, then pushed and held the Computer power button for around 20 seconds to release any possible currents.


Good news. I'd keep an eye on that power supply. Only two things in a system that I find causes strange and weird issues. Ram and PSU. It's usually a PSU before anything else. I've actually only had one bad stick of ram in all my years of building PC's for myself. I usually buy Corsair and Kingston but everyone gets their chips from Samsung, Crucial/Micron, and Hynix.


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Aug 26, 2019)

Almost 15 days have passed without a crash, so I would like to confirm that the problem has been solved as demonstrated in my previous post.
Thanks for all the contributions.


----------

